# march 24 - knicks vs grizzlies



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

we need this win badly to stay up and keep pace away from the fighting eastern teams...if we're to win this one, EVERYBODY has to step up.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Agreed, it would be a HUGE win for us if we can beating the hot Grizzlies. It won't be easy though...


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Hopefully the Raptors tired them out a bit last night. We will really need another good effort from the bench guys like DerMarr and Moochie. Hopefulyl Sweetney will play more than Othella did against Atlanta. Othella had a decent game but Sweetney is the better option. I think the key to beating Memphis is containing Gasol and let the other guys beat you if they can. 

preview


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Othella had a decent game but Sweetney is the better option.


That's more bias than fact.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> That's more bias than fact.


I have no biases when it comes to any member of the Knicks. I only seek out performance and Sweetney has been brining it every game and you never know what your gonna get out of Othella. Othella either has a good game with a few odd looking jumpers that he knocks down, a few offensive boards. or he is absolutely invisible. When has Othella put up Sweetneys rebounding totals per minute played??


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> That's more bias than fact.


lol...You are one cantankerous lil $%^$%er


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

He must have thought Isiah brought in Sweets.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> When has Othella put up Sweetneys rebounding totals per minute played??


Oh yes, I forgot how 300 minutes decides an entire career. How many of those minutes came in garbage time? Is Sweetney more talented? Sure. Does he know how to utilize that talent effectively? Not yet. Do you realistically think that Sweetney could beat Othella one on one? Othella knows how to play basketball. The only thing Sweetney has really done so far is get points off rebounds. He hasn't done anything related to a half court set, and he isn't better on defense than Othella. The Knicks already have a guy who can't do anything besides board, Nazr Mohammed.

And ever take into account that Othella is more likely to do a better job guarding Chris Crawford (a SF) than fatass Sweetney?

And then, consider whether or not Sweetney will be effective guarding Memphis' Pau Gasol. It would not surprise me to see Vin Baker play a larger amount of minutes tonight (foul trouble pending), in fact, that would seem to be a likelyhood.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

he actually loved sweets when i thought he was a round mound of rebound..we constantly argued..now that i LOVE sweets,he hates em...is there a pattern here????

yes there is...he will hate demarr next cause i like him too


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Of course, until he plays well, then he'll tell us Layden had eyes for him too.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

This will be tough. Memphis is one of my favorite teams, and right now they are on a role. They can beat you so many way's it's tough for us to match up with them in really any aspect.

Key points for us to win this game:

1. Beat on Pau Gasol:

So that he whines to the refs. Pau is good, real good, probably the 2nd best post player in this league. He is however young and tends to ***** at the refs. When he's get punished, he generally start's yacking and his weak side shot blocking , and post passing , take a back seat to arguing with the refs.


It's important here to get him whining to the refs and not pissed. He is a pretty athletic guy ( remember those dunks in his rookie year? Kg anyone) and we don't want him drawing a double team.

2. Get Jwill into spazz mode:


Get him into that mode where on a one on three break he is pulling up and taking off balance 3 point shots. Get him so that he starts making show man passes that his team isn't ready for. Exploit his lack of defense so that posey has to guard the one. Than let houston drill shots all day.



My two cents. Anyone else got spare change?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

damn, somebody call the po, cuz the knicks just got murdered!


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> damn, somebody call the po, cuz the knicks just got murdered!


I didn't expect to win without 2 of our top 3 players.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

We did great against gasol, the refs were just not on our side.

Houston would have made a huge difference in this game for us. Also we played Stro horribly.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Also we played Stro horribly.


We can add him to Nazr's resume.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> We can add him to Nazr's resume.



Dude, what's with you and Nazr? Would Dolec have done better? And I don't think Mutumbo would be playing even with getting Nazr. That body has a lot of miles on it and is creaky like Houston's knees.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

dcrono3 ,havent you figured it out yet???
Anything that has to do with IT is bad....Anything to do with Layden is good..Rashidi is a very simple person....

Trust me,the last thing Rashidi wants is to see the Knicks make the playoffs and do well..

His reply will be,making the playoffs and losing is a bad thing,as it hurts you getting a championship in 2 years,but when Laydens knicks were .333,everything was fine,just give them some time..

In rashidis defense,he is loyal like a dog..Unfortunetly he knows as much about basketball as a dog as well




> We can add him to Nazr's resume.


----------

